# Firman Generator runs for a few seconds and shuts down



## my05stang

Hi all

I have a Firman H07552 generator that is only a season old and worked great last year. This year I put new fuel in, started it up and it will only run for about 5 seconds then shuts down just like some one turned it off, the solid green light then changes to a flashing red light. I have tried it on propane and gas and get the same result. I have confirmed it's got oil and have went as far to unhooked the yellow wire from the oil sensor and it does the same thing, runs and after about 5 seconds then shuts down. Just for fun I took my multimeter and i am getting 4v on the wire the oil sensor plugs in to when the fuel switch is on. While it is running it goes to 5v and once it dies it drops back to 4v. The oil sensor wire has no continuity between the sensor wire and ground. Which I would assume when the oil level gets low or the sensor goes bad you would see continuity between the sensor wire and ground. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## iowagold

humm
manuals first
*electrical manual*
*factory page with info and downloads*
there is fuel lock outs on this gen set.
the battery needs to be first rate!
try changing out the battery, or load testing the battery.
then recharge the battery .
if you are not running a battery maintainer ,,,, get one!


----------



## jon_thom

Hey, 

Were you able to figure out the problem? I have the same generator, it ran great last year and it's doing the same thing you mentioned. I tried new oil, spark plug, cleaned air filter, new battery. I disabled the low oil sensor, but still same thing. It runs for a few seconds with the starter light green, and then it's like it just shuts itself off and I get the blinking red light. I'm running it off propane. I pulled the spark plug and verified that it has a spark. Not sure what else to check. Is there a way to check the regulator? Or is there something else I should check?


----------



## Mpetry

Same problem with mine. I called Firman tech support. It is a bad sensor. They sent me troubleshooting instructions, I responded back to them with the result, and they are mailing me a new sensor. See pics with instructions.


----------



## jon_thom

I got the same email reply from Firman. It was looking like the issue was the AVR for me. But when I removed the AVR I noticed that one of the slip rings for the alternator had come loose and was bent up and barely hanging against the rotor. I'm guessing that was the problem. It has caused damage to the windings. I emailed Firman back, but haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## Winnipegmike

Please keep us updated on how they deal with the warranty issue. I have 2 firmans, a couple of minor warranty issues (was able to use it still, so not critical). They were pretty good overall. I'd like to see how they deal with a more serious issue.


----------



## jon_thom

It's taken me some time, but I got my generator back up and running. Firman was pretty good about responding to emails. The initial problem was a bad rotor due to the slip ring coming loose. So they sent me a new rotor and stator. I installed the new rotor and verified that I was getting 240v off of the coils. After plugging in the VFO again however the generator would die a few short seconds after starting. After emailing their tech support again it was determined that the VFO unit was faulty and they shipped me another one along with another set of brushes since the damaged slip ring had caused excessive wear to the brush head. I had a chance today to install the VFO and plugged everything back in, and this time the generator stayed running! I still need to run the generator under a heavier load to make sure it can handle it. So far i've only tested it with some shop lights and a space heater. All in all i'm happy with the Firman customer support.


----------



## Joes

jon_thom said:


> Hey,
> 
> Were you able to figure out the problem? I have the same generator, it ran great last year and it's doing the same thing you mentioned. I tried new oil, spark plug, cleaned air filter, new battery. I disabled the low oil sensor, but still same thing. It runs for a few seconds with the starter light green, and then it's like it just shuts itself off and I get the blinking red light. I'm running it off propane. I pulled the spark plug and verified that it has a spark. Not sure what else to check. Is there a way to check the regulator? Or is there something else I should.
> 
> I have a firman generator and it would turn off suddenly, I figured out that it was the throttle, with the vibration it would trigger to turn off, so I tied it down to the on position. Well it never turned off until I put it to the off position. Easy fix.


----------



## mreedkansas

I am experiencing the same issues on a Firman H05572. After speaking with support, they sent me a new AVR and brushes. However, once I opened up the unit to replace the AVR, one of the slip rings fell out and was was bent up (see attached). I am working with them to get a replacement unit - as they said there is no way to replace the slip rings. 3-4 inches of rain is coming our way tonight and tomorrow so I am praying we won't lose power.


----------



## Arlopez62

Mpetry said:


> Same problem with mine. I called Firman tech support. It is a bad sensor. They sent me troubleshooting instructions, I responded back to them with the result, and they are mailing me a new sensor. See pics with instructions.
> 
> View attachment 8798
> 
> View attachment 8797


I am having the same issue with the generator shutting off after 5 seconds then blinking red light.
Did your digital display work when it was running for the 5 seconds? The outlets on mine are not working either while it is on for the short time before shutting off


----------



## Arlopez62

mreedkansas said:


> I am experiencing the same issues on a Firman H05572. After speaking with support, they sent me a new AVR and brushes. However, once I opened up the unit to replace the AVR, one of the slip rings fell out and was was bent up (see attached). I am working with them to get a replacement unit - as they said there is no way to replace the slip rings. 3-4 inches of rain is coming our way tonight and tomorrow so I am praying we won't lose power.
> View attachment 9548
> View attachment 9547


What part number is the slip ring you are referring to?
Firman is sending me out a new AVR and brushes as well.


----------



## iowagold

arlo: the slip rings are on the rotor or part of the rotor assy., that is where the brushes rub on the rotor to make connection with the rotational element.


----------



## b1150c

Arlopez62 said:


> What part number is the slip ring you are referring to?
> Firman is sending me out a new AVR and brushes as well.


Hi Arlo, it looks like you and I have simular issues. I was wondering if the AVR solved your problem?
I also have a 6 second run time and no display ever comes on.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> Hi Arlo, it looks like you and I have simular issues. I was wondering if the AVR solved your problem?
> I also have a 6 second run time and no display ever comes on.
> Thanks
> Ben


The AVR and brushes did not fix my problem. They are sending me a new VFO and fingers crossed that fixes it. If I unhook the VFO and start the generator, it will run without stopping. Pretty frustrating considering the machine only has 39 hours on it.


----------



## b1150c

Arlopez62 said:


> The AVR and brushes did not fix my problem. They are sending me a new VFO and fingers crossed that fixes it. If I unhook the VFO and start the generator, it will run without stopping. Pretty frustrating considering the machine only has 39 hours on it.


Well thats too bad, I was hoping you had it with the AVR - mine has about an hour of run time..... Did you remove both wire plugs on the AVR for the test run? and please let me know how your VFO works out. I'm waiting to hear back from Firman support for my first recomendation.


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> Well thats too bad, I was hoping you had it with the AVR - mine has about an hour of run time..... Did you remove both wire plugs on the AVR for the test run? and please let me know how your VFO works out. I'm waiting to hear back from Firman support for my first recomendation.


I unhooked the connections hooked up to the VFO behind the panel and it runs without stopping. It ran without stopping without the VFO hooked up before and after I replaced the AVR. 
Even though I told the firman technical service guy that the first time I called, he still recommended the AVR and brushes. Now I had to pay again for the VFO and hopefully that solves the problem. These shouldn’t be having those issues this early and it seems to be fairly common.


----------



## b1150c

Arlopez62 said:


> I unhooked the connections hooked up to the VFO behind the panel and it runs without stopping. It ran without stopping without the VFO hooked up before and after I replaced the AVR.
> Even though I told the firman technical service guy that the first time I called, he still recommended the AVR and brushes. Now I had to pay again for the VFO and hopefully that solves the problem. These shouldn’t be having those issues this early and it seems to be fairly common.


Interesting, I did hear back from support tonight and they want me to test the VFO as the first test. Maybe they learned something from your unit.. Lets hope it works for you. I agree for a new generator they seem to have this problem. Mine was bought in june 2019 and has about an hour or 2 of run time. now I'm fixing it and of course its out of warranty.


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> Interesting, I did hear back from support tonight and they want me to test the VFO as the first test. Maybe they learned something from your unit.. Lets hope it works for you. I agree for a new generator they seem to have this problem. Mine was bought in june 2019 and has about an hour or 2 of run time. now I'm fixing it and of course its out of warranty.


Well I installed the new VFO tonight and it is doing to same thing. Shuts off after 5 minutes. 
I unhook the VFO and it runs without stopping. I wrote back to the technical advisor I was dealing with and will see what he says tomorrow morning. 
VERY frustrating.


----------



## b1150c

It does not say much for tech help from Firman, looks like they have you changing parts and hoping one of them works. Bummer , my tech person had me test the generator by doing the unhook the VFO as the first step. The generator stayed running when un plugged. They said the test shows the AVR as being bad and they are sending me new one to install. Sounds like I am following your steps exactly. Fingers crossed. I brought my backup generator our of the barn to keep it handy. Its 40 years old and still runs and keeps the lights on......


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> It does not say much for tech help from Firman, looks like they have you changing parts and hoping one of them works. Bummer , my tech person had me test the generator by doing the unhook the VFO as the first step. The generator stayed running when un plugged. They said the test shows the AVR as being bad and they are sending me new one to install. Sounds like I am following your steps exactly. Fingers crossed. I brought my backup generator our of the barn to keep it handy. Its 40 years old and still runs and keeps the lights on......


Have you installed your new AVR? The firman tech had me measure the resistance across the rings (close to where the AVR is) and said if it’s anything other than 60 ohms than it’s the rotor and or stator
I checked the resistance with my meter and it fluctuated as the it was going through the windings, BUT it stayed very close to 60 and a few times was even at 60. It’s very hard to get the prongs of my meter to stay on the rings due to the awkward angle, but when I got good contact, it stayed close to 60.
I emailed the firman tech my findings and will see what he says back.


----------



## b1150c

Arlopez62 said:


> Have you installed your new AVR? The firman tech had me measure the resistance across the rings (close to where the AVR is) and said if it’s anything other than 60 ohms than it’s the rotor and or stator
> I checked the resistance with my meter and it fluctuated as the it was going through the windings, BUT it stayed very close to 60 and a few times was even at 60. It’s very hard to get the prongs of my meter to stay on the rings due to the awkward angle, but when I got good contact, it stayed close to 60.
> I emailed the firman tech my findings and will see what he says back.


I got the AVR late today and will install it in the morning. i check the rings while Im in there. 
looks like they sent brushes as well.


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> I got the AVR late today and will install it in the morning. i check the rings while Im in there.
> looks like they sent brushes as well.


Yeah they sent me the brushes as well. Fairly easy to replace
Let me know if you have any luck with that fix


----------



## b1150c

Arlopez62 said:


> Yeah they sent me the brushes as well. Fairly easy to replace
> Let me know if you have any luck with that fix


----------



## b1150c

It’s going to take more than brushes


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> View attachment 9728
> It’s going to take more than brushes


Oh no. That’s not good. 
how were you able to get a camera angle on that? I need to make sure both my rings are good


----------



## b1150c

Arlopez62 said:


> Oh no. That’s not good.
> how were you able to get a camera angle on that? I need to make sure both my rings are good


My cell phone fits through the backside of the generator and I just keep shooting til I had a keeper


----------



## LaSwamp

Yikes. Did it come from the factory like that?


----------



## b1150c

LaSwamp said:


> Yikes. Did it come from the factory like that?


No but there is less than 2 hours run time


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> My cell phone fits through the backside of the generator and I just keep shooting til I had a keeper


Well, after firman sent out another VFO, the generator is still shutting off after 5 seconds. The tech is telling me I have to set up an appointment to bring it in to one of their certified service centers to be diagnosed. On my dime. Firman is also telling me I will be responsible for labor and parts whatever they discover. This is frustrating to say the least. Will never buy anything Firman ever again and definitely won’t be recommending them to anyone.


----------



## b1150c

Arlopez62 said:


> Well, after Firman sent out another VFO, the generator is still shutting off after 5 seconds. The tech is telling me I have to set up an appointment to bring it in to one of their certified service centers to be diagnosed. On my dime. Firman is also telling me I will be responsible for labor and parts whatever they discover. This is frustrating to say the least. Will never buy anything Firman ever again and definitely won’t be recommending them to anyone.


How old is your Firman? I thought they had a 3 year warrantee? I would think they would keep working with you as long as you are able to do the test that's next. If the test gets above your ability then I would see getting others involved but to just stop support, that's wrong. I looked for a service manual or repair manual for Firman but did not find one.


----------



## iowagold

b1150c said:


> No but there is less than 2 hours run time


hummm...
bad formed defective metal on the slip rings?
or stress split cracked with heat?
then the brushes caught on the crack?


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> How old is your Firman? I thought they had a 3 year warrantee? I would think they would keep working with you as long as you are able to do the test that's next. If the test gets above your ability then I would see getting others involved but to just stop support, that's wrong. I looked for a service manual or repair manual for Firman but did not find one.


It’s 3 years old with less than 40 hours. Warranty is no longer. I ran all the tests they told me to, now they’re recommending I take it in to a shop, but I will be responsible for diagnostic fee, labor, and parts. They say it could be the rotor and stator, which is after labor more than half the cost of the generator new. They even recommended if that was the case that I buy a whole new generator.


----------



## b1150c

Arlopez62 said:


> It’s 3 years old with less than 40 hours. Warranty is no longer. I ran all the tests they told me to, now they’re recommending I take it in to a shop, but I will be responsible for diagnostic fee, labor, and parts. They say it could be the rotor and stator, which is after labor more than half the cost of the generator new. They even recommended if that was the case that I buy a whole new generator.


You might want to pull the rotor and stator and test them or get them tested. I don't think the test is much more than a continuity test or megger test. and if its the rings, raise it back with Firman. they do seem to have a MFG issue with the rings. this place advertises Firman parts, they might be able to give you a price for new parts if your tech wont. even if its more than half of new generator with you doing the work the gen parts is still cheaper than new generator if your motor works fine. Sumec Firman - Generator Parts & Water Pump Parts (generatorguru.com) they offer tech help as well for free I think.


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> You might want to pull the rotor and stator and test them or get them tested. I don't think the test is much more than a continuity test or megger test. and if its the rings, raise it back with Firman. they do seem to have a MFG issue with the rings. this place advertises Firman parts, they might be able to give you a price for new parts if your tech wont. even if its more than half of new generator with you doing the work the gen parts is still cheaper than new generator if your motor works fine. Sumec Firman - Generator Parts & Water Pump Parts (generatorguru.com) they offer tech help as well for free I think.


Thank you sir. They had me run a the resistance test across the rings and they are perfectly intact, and if I get a reading the entire time I’m making contact with the rings, shouldn’t that mean the continuity is good?


----------



## iowagold

unless it is a cold connection or a break in side the windings...
a heat gun would warm things up a bit to help test for that...
check all of the crimp and solder connections....
they could have a cold joint in there as well or if it is crimped maybe they forgot to strip the insulation or the shellac off the wire..
i have seen that on china gear!
easy to miss on a fast production line!
i would solder any connection on the rotor or stator...
or refresh the connections!
also check the crimps for the wires or put on new plugs and sockets


----------



## LucyG

Looks like I'm the same path as y'all... Starts and shut's down... They have me checking the VFO now... I asked if this was a common problem, they said no... Hmmm.... I used this generator after 1 hurricane. Not too happy at the moment...


----------



## Arlopez62

LucyG said:


> Looks like I'm the same path as y'all... Starts and shut's down... They have me checking the VFO now... I asked if this was a common problem, they said no... Hmmm.... I used this generator after 1 hurricane. Not too happy at the moment...


I would say this is a fairly common problem. Keep us posted on what the outcome is. Because I can’t find a copy of the receipt from when I bought it, which was almost 2.5 years ago, they are telling me I will be responsible for the diagnosis, parts and labor for fixing. They are recommending I take the generator in to a “service center” to have it diagnosed, but will not help on the costs. They also went as far as to say if it is the rotor or stator, I would be better off buying a new generator. Outrageous. 
Hard to believe that it has less than 40 hours, and not even 3 years old and they’re telling me I may need to just buy a new one and they will not help financially. That’s almost $1000.
I hope you don’t have as much trouble with them as myself.


----------



## LaSwamp

LucyG said:


> Looks like I'm the same path as y'all... Starts and shut's down... They have me checking the VFO now... I asked if this was a common problem, they said no... Hmmm.... I used this generator after 1 hurricane. Not too happy at the moment...


Is yours the same model Firman as the others?


----------



## LucyG

LaSwamp said:


> Is yours the same model Firman as the others?


Yes... H07552 from Costco


----------



## LaSwamp

LucyG said:


> Yes... H07552 from Costco


So, it's the same model that people are seeing these latent defects. I wonder what else these generators have in common? Like very close build dates? Maybe Firman got a bad batch of parts in the assembly line that week? That's kinda what it sounds like.


----------



## Arlopez62

LaSwamp said:


> So, it's the same model that people are seeing these latent defects. I wonder what else these generators have in common? Like very close build dates? Maybe Firman got a bad batch of parts in the assembly line that week? That's kinda what it sounds like.


My build date was 4/2018
Bought from Costco as well. 
what are y’all’s?


----------



## LaSwamp

Is that a Costco-specific model? It seems like there was a Firman model that was only available at Costco, but I don't recall for certain.


----------



## Arlopez62

LaSwamp said:


> Is that a Costco-specific model? It seems like there was a Firman model that was only available at Costco, but I don't recall for certain.


I’m not 100% sure.


----------



## LaSwamp

I have the P03602 but I haven't heard of anyone having issues with that model. I haven't really had a chance to put it through the paces yet, though. It definitely sounds like a bad batch of 7552s went out around the same time. If it turns out that the other folks have build dates close to yours, perhaps you can all notify Firman together and let them know that there was a latent defect with the model and they really need to step up and make things right.


----------



## iowagold

make copies of all of your receipts guys for all of the generator and connection parts and save to a digital file for future use.
yea, i have full files dating back 50 years! lol no kidding!
i scan every receipt every day.
sure makes returns or warranty issues a breeze!

it is also nice to be able to show the next owner of the house and or the generator what was spent on a gen system or just the connection part!


----------



## iowagold

your cost co membership files should show your purchases if you used your card at check out.
my sams club does.
you should be able to reprint the receipt!
look at the purchase history.


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> How old is your Firman? I thought they had a 3 year warrantee? I would think they would keep working with you as long as you are able to do the test that's next. If the test gets above your ability then I would see getting others involved but to just stop support, that's wrong. I looked for a service manual or repair manual for Firman but did not find one.





b1150c said:


> No but there is less than 2 hours run time


What does firman have you doing with you issue?
Also, what is your manufacture date?


----------



## b1150c

Sorry just saw the note from you, 10/2018 was date of Manufacture. Firman did all right by us. The new generator was delivered to the house today, brand new in the box. We had to go to Costco to get a re-print of the bill of sale as we could not find our origional bill of sale. Once we sent that to Firman they quickly replaced the Generator with new.


----------



## LaSwamp

I have a feeling Firman knows they sent out a bad batch of generators. I really hope they do right by everyone.


----------



## Arlopez62

b1150c said:


> Sorry just saw the note from you, 10/2018 was date of Manufacture. Firman did all right by us. The new generator was delivered to the house today, brand new in the box. We had to go to Costco to get a re-print of the bill of sale as we could not find our origional bill of sale. Once we sent that to Firman they quickly replaced the Generator with new.


Hopefully I can have some luck with Costco. Fingers crossed.


----------



## iowagold

that is the advantage on costco or buying from a home town dealer.
you are on file with them for warranty.

or using the stores credit card to buy the equipment...

discover card as well as a few other cards did extend the warranty of some items for items with 30 and 90 day warranty.
read the cards fine print on that.

best plan is to have a folder box for items like fridge, freezer, generator , stove, HVAC.
and have a service record for the items as well.
keep the original receipt, if you have rebates send in a photo copy only.
same if you are taking the item in for warranty work to a service center.

treat the proof of purchase like gold!


----------



## tabora

Arlopez62 said:


> Hopefully I can have some luck with Costco. Fingers crossed.


*Express and Implied Warranties*
An express warranty is a spoken or written commitment by a seller or manufacturer that a product is functional and in good condition. Typically, if a product fails a certain number of times during a warranty period, a buyer is entitled to a full refund or a replacement product. An implied warranty of merchantability is a guarantee by a seller that any product being sold is free of defects and is functional. An implied warranty of fitness is a guarantee by a seller that a product is designed to be used as advertised. *Implied warranties are automatically mandated by state law and are usually limited to 4 years.*

In some states, a seller can disclaim an implied warranty by explicitly disclosing that an item is sold "as-is". However, in the following states, items cannot be sold "as-is":

Connecticut
Kansas
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Minnesota
Mississippi
New Hampshire
Vermont
Washington
West Virginia
The District of Columbia.


----------



## Nancyvreuls

Winnipegmike said:


> Please keep us updated on how they deal with the warranty issue. I have 2 firmans, a couple of minor warranty issues (was able to use it still, so not critical). They were pretty good overall. I'd like to see how they deal with a more serious issue.


We have 2 of them. They never want to do anything about it. I wish we had not bought these from COSTCO. Briggs & Stratton engines are much better.


----------



## Nancyvreuls

mreedkansas said:


> I am experiencing the same issues on a Firman H05572. After speaking with support, they sent me a new AVR and brushes. However, once I opened up the unit to replace the AVR, one of the slip rings fell out and was was bent up (see attached). I am working with them to get a replacement unit - as they said there is no way to replace the slip rings. 3-4 inches of rain is coming our way tonight and tomorrow so I am praying we won't lose power.
> View attachment 9548
> View attachment 9547


----------



## Nancyvreuls

Nancyvreuls said:


> We have 2 of them. They never want to do anything about it. I wish we had not bought these from COSTCO. Briggs & Stratton engines are much better.





b1150c said:


> It does not say much for tech help from Firman, looks like they have you changing parts and hoping one of them works. Bummer , my tech person had me test the generator by doing the unhook the VFO as the first step. The generator stayed running when un plugged. They said the test shows the AVR as being bad and they are sending me new one to install. Sounds like I am following your steps exactly. Fingers crossed. I brought my backup generator our of the barn to keep it handy. Its 40 years old and still runs and keeps the lights on......


All I can say is that the color matches the quality of their product. Yellow like a lemon! We have two of them, one has a broken rod after 1 season. The other one runs 5 minutes and shuts down. Who buys a product expecting to work on it all the time? Pathetic to say the least.


----------



## LaSwamp

It sounds like everyone who is having issues with their Firmans bought that Costco duel fuel model, the H05572 and they all seem to be of 2018 vintage. I'm convinced Firman sent out a bad batch of generators in that model line. 

Does anyone have a different model Firman they've had a lot of problems with?


----------



## iowagold

costco has a great return policy...
if you do not like it take it back style of returns...

but so many have abused it during storm events....
buy a gen use it for a few hours then return it...

i could see them putting a stop to the gens and power equipment returns...

all of our local box stores have gone to the repair center method for power equipment.
no in store returns on any item that has had fuel in it.

sign of the times for sure!


----------



## LaSwamp

iowagold said:


> costco has a great return policy...
> if you do not like it take it back style of returns...
> 
> but so many have abused it during storm events....
> buy a gen use it for a few hours then return it...
> 
> i could see them putting a stop to the gens and power equipment returns...
> 
> all of our local box stores have gone to the repair center method for power equipment.
> no in store returns on any item that has had fuel in it.
> 
> sign of the times for sure!


It'd be nice to pick up a good generator slightly used for a huge discount! I've never seen that in-store, although I've never really looked.


----------



## iowagold

costco has one of the most relaxed return policies..... at least in the past...

not sure now with all of the changes in the world if they have changed the biz model.

that is why some big name brands do not appear in costco...


----------



## TommyG

b1150c said:


> Sorry just saw the note from you, 10/2018 was date of Manufacture. Firman did all right by us. The new generator was delivered to the house today, brand new in the box. We had to go to Costco to get a re-print of the bill of sale as we could not find our origional bill of sale. Once we sent that to Firman they quickly replaced the Generator with new.


Getting my gen prepped for the incoming storm Henri, it ran for about 5 minutes then it suddenly stopped. After that, it would only run for a few secs then shut down, front volt/hz display wouldn't light and had the blinking red light. I also went through all of the steps many of you detailed in this thread, was told it was the AVR but upon further review, I too came to find my brushes and one of the slip rings destroyed. Dual fuel unit was purchased at Costco (2018) and Firman said it was under warranty until 9/9/2021 (I guess I filled out a warranty card). I chatted back and forth a few times last week with no final resolution, then today I received an email with a return authorization number. Confused, I contacted Firman to find out exactly what was going on, and I was told they are sending me a new unit and I should return the old one in the new ones box.

At the end of the day, while I am a bit concerned with the premature failure of the unit, I have to say that Firman was very responsive to my problem and replacing the unit was more than I expected.


----------



## LaSwamp

So, same model built during the same time period. Firman sent out a bad batch of generators.


----------



## drmerdp

I’m glad to hear they are replacing the whole unit instead of sending out parts and assuming the consumer will be able to repair the issue.


----------



## iowagold

yea they make our honda gens look good!
GRIN!


----------



## Coreyryan

Arlopez62 said:


> Hopefully I can have some luck with Costco. Fingers crossed.


Arlopez62,

how did it work out for you? I am having the same problem. Runs for 5 seconds and shuts off with red flashing light. No power output and no display.


----------



## iowagold

Coreyryan said:


> Arlopez62,
> 
> how did it work out for you? I am having the same problem. Runs for 5 seconds and shuts off with red flashing light. No power output and no display.


did you buy yours at costco?


----------



## Coreyryan

iowagold said:


> did you buy yours at costco?


Yep, in 2018 as it looks like everyone with same problem did too. Just wondering if anyone found the magic fix. I did disconnect the VFO as mentioned prior and it stayed running.


----------



## iowagold

yea take it back to costco!


----------



## Coreyryan

iowagold said:


> yea take it back to costco!


It was bought at a Costco about 4 hours from me. The nearest one is an hour but I could try it. I do have a copy of the receipt. I’m going to try the company first to see if a replacement VFO fixes it.


----------



## drmerdp

One of the guys on here got a new generator shipped to him from firman.


----------



## Coreyryan

iowagold said:


> yea take it back to costco!


I called Firman and they knew exactly what it was after I described it. Said if the digital display was working, it was the VFO. If not, it was the AVR. It was not working so they sent me a new AVR. I replaced and it is working like a charm now, but I notice the volts on the display now run around 232-235 instead of the 244-245 it displayed previously. Anyone know if this is due to the new AVR or if it will affect load performance?


----------



## iowagold

Coreyryan said:


> I called Firman and they knew exactly what it was after I described it. Said if the digital display was working, it was the VFO. If not, it was the AVR. It was not working so they sent me a new AVR. I replaced and it is working like a charm now, but I notice the volts on the display now run around 232-235 instead of the 244-245 it displayed previously. Anyone know if this is due to the new AVR or if it will affect load performance?


adjust the voltage with the speed controller.
set to 60 hz with a 1500 watt load


----------



## Coreyryan

iowagold said:


> adjust the voltage with the speed controller.
> set to 60 hz with a 1500 watt load


Thanks, but don’t know how to do that. Mind helping me out?


----------



## Coreyryan

iowagold said:


> adjust the voltage with the speed controller.
> set to 60 hz with a 1500 watt load


Thanks, but don’t know how to do that. Mind helping me out?


----------



## Coreyryan

iowagold said:


> adjust the voltage with the speed controller.
> set to 60 hz with a 1500 watt load


Thanks, but don’t know how to do that. Mind helping me out?


----------



## Coreyryan

iowagold said:


> adjust the voltage with the speed controller.
> set to 60 hz with a 1500 watt load


Thanks, but don’t know how to do that. Mind helping me out?


----------



## iowagold

you need a meter with hz.
a fluke is the best.


----------



## TommyG

Coreyryan said:


> Yep, in 2018 as it looks like everyone with same problem did too. Just wondering if anyone found the magic fix. I did disconnect the VFO as mentioned prior and it stayed running.


In my case (Costco 2018 / Blinking Red Light), the initial troubleshooting pointed to the AVR (gen kept running when I disconnected the wires as directed by Firman). However, after removing the round side cover of the generator to get at the AVR (2 hex head bolts) I noticed the brush holder was broken, prompting an even closer look inside. That was when I noticed one of the two rings at the end of the rotor shaft (where the brushes are supposed to rest) was bent up - you really have to look closely with a light to see it, and rotate the shaft to see all sides. Once I passed this information along to the Firman customer service people, they sent me a new unit, which I received yesterday. My unit was still in warranty by about two weeks, had it not been and Firman refused to repair/replace, I probably would have returned it to Costco and let them handle it, BUT it was still under warranty and replaced without any question at all.


----------



## Coreyryan

TommyG said:


> In my case (Costco 2018 / Blinking Red Light), the initial troubleshooting pointed to the AVR (gen kept running when I disconnected the wires as directed by Firman). However, after removing the round side cover of the generator to get at the AVR (2 hex head bolts) I noticed the brush holder was broken, prompting an even closer look inside. That was when I noticed one of the two rings at the end of the rotor shaft (where the brushes are supposed to rest) was bent up - you really have to look closely with a light to see it, and rotate the shaft to see all sides. Once I passed this information along to the Firman customer service people, they sent me a new unit, which I received yesterday. My unit was still in warranty by about two weeks, had it not been and Firman refused to repair/replace, I probably would have returned it to Costco and let them handle it, BUT it was still under warranty and replaced without any question at all.


thanks. Might need to take mine back off and take a look at the rings just in case. My warranty expires in a month.


----------



## iowagold

TommyG said:


> In my case (Costco 2018 / Blinking Red Light), the initial troubleshooting pointed to the AVR (gen kept running when I disconnected the wires as directed by Firman). However, after removing the round side cover of the generator to get at the AVR (2 hex head bolts) I noticed the brush holder was broken, prompting an even closer look inside. That was when I noticed one of the two rings at the end of the rotor shaft (where the brushes are supposed to rest) was bent up - you really have to look closely with a light to see it, and rotate the shaft to see all sides. Once I passed this information along to the Firman customer service people, they sent me a new unit, which I received yesterday. My unit was still in warranty by about two weeks, had it not been and Firman refused to repair/replace, I probably would have returned it to Costco and let them handle it, BUT it was still under warranty and replaced without any question at all.


that brings up a thought
will costco replace / refund the new gen that firman sent you direct?
that is if you had issues with the new replacement gen.....


----------



## TommyG

I don't know if Costco would know the difference, but I didn't return it to them because I didn't want to dump this on them (I see too many bogus returns at my local Costco), and Firman did send me a replacement unit, BUT dealing with their customer service to have the defective unit shipped back was a royal pain.


----------



## iowagold

yea you hate to flog a good deal...
but that is part of the costco deal is the good returns...

most others have gone the repair only on power equipment.
until this pandemic event and no replacement parts
it has worked out ok on some things.


----------



## minux

my05stang said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a Firman H07552 generator that is only a season old and worked great last year. This year I put new fuel in, started it up and it will only run for about 5 seconds then shuts down just like some one turned it off, the solid green light then changes to a flashing red light. I have tried it on propane and gas and get the same result. I have confirmed it's got oil and have went as far to unhooked the yellow wire from the oil sensor and it does the same thing, runs and after about 5 seconds then shuts down. Just for fun I took my multimeter and i am getting 4v on the wire the oil sensor plugs in to when the fuel switch is on. While it is running it goes to 5v and once it dies it drops back to 4v. The oil sensor wire has no continuity between the sensor wire and ground. Which I would assume when the oil level gets low or the sensor goes bad you would see continuity between the sensor wire and ground. Any help would be appreciated


same problem. replaced the AVR and now it runs like a champ.


----------



## JohnDelivers

Looks like I'm late to this party, and I'm sad to say I also have a Firman HO7552 from Costco, DOM 07/2018. 
Anywho, I need to put the just cleaned carburetor back together so I can then check the AVR/VFO situation while also looking for a bent slip ring. Finding this forum discussion has been a big help, thanks.


----------



## John R

I am having the same issue, only my HO7552 is brand new, never been run. Of course can't find receipt so going to see if Lowes can bring it up for me. The tech also told me I needed new AVR and brushes. Based on this long thread I am not getting a warm fuzzy feeling about this.


----------



## GenKnot

John R said:


> The tech also told me I needed new AVR and brushes.


"The tech" is referring to Firman support?

A faulty AVR I can understand, but how did they conclude that your new gen needed brushes? Brushes are usually replaced due to wear or damage.


----------



## OrlyP

GenKnot said:


> "The tech" is referring to Firman support?
> 
> A faulty AVR I can understand, but how did they conclude that your new gen needed brushes? Brushes are usually replaced due to wear or damage.


Probably working off of a script or troubleshooting flowchart. That said, I’d accept the parts and potentially gain a spare.


----------



## iowagold

more likely an rotor issue...
slot short or burrs on the rotor commutator.
scotch brite works well to smooth out that part...
inspect for shorts with a VOM in ohms....

yea avr is most likely the issue...
they are a known problem...

and yes on the flow chart! unless they are tier 3 or tier 4 phone tech
they have a set script they work off....

if you get a chance buy the service manual..
same script...

without the 2 hour hold time...
lol!


----------



## John R

iowagold said:


> more likely an rotor issue...
> slot short or burrs on the rotor commutator.
> scotch brite works well to smooth out that part...
> inspect for shorts with a VOM in ohms....
> 
> yea avr is most likely the issue...
> they are a known problem...
> 
> and yes on the flow chart! unless they are tier 3 or tier 4 phone tech
> they have a set script they work off....
> 
> if you get a chance buy the service manual..
> same script...
> 
> without the 2 hour hold time...
> lol!


Yeah, like I said based on reading all that goes back a year on this I'm skeptical. Also I know my way around a hammer and saw, volt meters and engine work not so much. Will certainly look for manual.


----------



## steve%markancountert

Arlopez62 said:


> Well, after firman sent out another VFO, the generator is still shutting off after 5 seconds. The tech is telling me I have to set up an appointment to bring it in to one of their certified service centers to be diagnosed. On my dime. Firman is also telling me I will be responsible for labor and parts whatever they discover. This is frustrating to say the least. Will never buy anything Firman ever again and definitely won’t be recommending them to anyone.


i am going through this EXACT same situation myself currently. Painful to say the least. My machine is past 3 year warranty, but wouldnt have 12 hours run time.


----------



## steve%markancountert

GenKnot said:


> "The tech" is referring to Firman support?
> 
> A faulty AVR I can understand, but how did they conclude that your new gen needed brushes? Brushes are usually replaced due to wear or damage.


i was told I needed new brushes as well, as they told me mine were probably wore. i agreed to their bs even after telling them it was a very low used machine. When my tech guy buddy compared the new ones to the old ones, they looked identical.


----------



## Ace2600

I have a brand new firman 08017, I have maybe 20 hours on it and doing the same thing (starting for 5-10 seconds and shutting off. I keep it in an unheated barn, and thought maybe it got moisture and froze a line, but after reading through here I’m assuming this is a sensor?
Very frustrating as I used it once during a storm and paid almost over $2000 for it …..


----------



## GenKnot

Ace2600 said:


> I’m assuming this is a sensor?


What is your display doing?
See this from post #70....


Coreyryan said:


> if the digital display was working, it was the VFO. If not, it was the AVR.


----------



## Dutchy491

_Very frustrating as I used it once during a storm and paid almost over $2000 for it…_
I had no idea that Firman prices were close to Honda territory. 😬 Obviously the quality isn’t.


----------



## tf6217

Hi. I had this problem for several months with a T08071 purchased from BJs a year ago. Called Firman Tech Support several times. They first thought it might be bad gas and then maybe a dirty carbeurator. I used fresh gas and same problem happened. As I was going through their procedure to remove and clean the carb, I ran into a problem and needed to call them back. I got a different tech who thought it was either the AVR or VFO. He sent me a procedure for checking this. I disconnected the necessary wires and the generator started fine and kept running. The procedure said if the multimeter display shows 120v/240v then the VFO is bad. Otherwise it is the AVR. In my case, the multimeter display did not change (240 I think). They sent me a new VFO. I replaced it and everything worked great. The only adjustment that needed to be made was the voltage showing was higher than what they recommended. I believe it was like 253 but I could be wrong. There was a screw they had me turn which brought it down to 245 which they said was good. I actually just fired it up just now after a month of storage and it is running great again on gasoline.

On another note, I just got my natural gas connection finished. I tried to start it on NG but it wouldn't start. During all of the troubleshooting for the original problem, they had me try a workaround where while trying to start the generator and it trying to turn over, they had me quickly flip the choke from Start to Run. I was told later on that workaround only works for NG, not gasoline. Well I remembered that workaround today, tried it on NG and it worked! I am going to contact Firman Tech Support to ask if this is normal and if I have to do the workaround each time. Thought I would throw this one out there as well.


----------



## tf6217

You said 08017. Did you mean T08071? Here's the procedure to check the AVR and VFO.


----------



## glenndunn3

ok, same problem but with a t07571. ill check all of the above a get back. thanks for the info


----------

